# New to photography!



## Newbee (Oct 20, 2011)

Hi there everyone! I'm new to photography. I decided to get a good camera and a couple lenses because I have an almost one year old daughter and want to take some great pictures of her throughout her childhood. I got a Canon xsi for the body. For the lenses I got Canon 50mm f/1.8 cause I keep reading how amazing this lens is especially for child portraiture (and it's cheap!). The second one I got I really am not sure if I should have - a friend suggested it and I bought it on impulse - Tamron 55-200mm. I already have it so I might as well learn to use it. If anyone has any tips for me, especially for the Tamron lens, I would love to hear what you have to say  Thanks so much!!


----------



## Chris_1071 (Oct 20, 2011)

The 50mm 1.8 is an awesome lens for portraits and a ton of other scenarios. I also like the 85mm 1.8 and it is another great lens for the price. And of course, you can never go wrong adding a 70-200 2.8 of some sort to your bag. I don't own any Tamron lenses but have great things about them. I do own several Sigma lenses and they are a great alternative to Canon glass for the money. You are off to a great start and the key to enjoying it is to learn the fundamentals and build upon your gear over time.


----------



## jaomul (Oct 21, 2011)

With your tamron keep your shutter speed about 1.5 times faster than the focal lenth you use. For example if your shooting at 100mm keep your shutter speed 1/150 of a second or faster, at 200mm keep it at 1/300 sec or fater. This will help eliminate camera shake blur. Enjoy


----------



## bazooka (Oct 21, 2011)

And avoid using the 50mm at f/1.8.  It gets very soft.  2.8 would be fine.


----------



## Newbee (Oct 22, 2011)

Thanks guys! Really appreciate the feedback  Would you recommend the "Canon xsi for dummies" book to get comfortable with the terminology and all the intimidating photography talk? Lol


----------



## jaomul (Oct 23, 2011)

I prefer reading forums like this or magazine articles etc, but each to their own. Sometimes really technical articles take the enjoyment away. Many here recommend different reading materials so if you scroll through you will find many helpful references. Your manual along with these should be loads


----------

